# نتائج المسابقة المعمارية - تصميم مستشفى



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

إشارة الى الدعوة التي تم إعلانها لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب عن مسابقة معمارية لتصميم مستشفى ، فقد تقدم عدد 9 تصميمات تم تحكيمها وتم استخلاص المعدل من درجات المحكمين ، وبذلك كانت النتائج كما يلي:

الاول : أحمد صابر
الثاني: المهندس المعماري أحمد
الثالث: روؤف رزق
الرابع: يامن ادلبي 
الخامس: خلود البيومي
السادس: يعرب وقاف
السابع: عمر مشوح
الثامن: غفران المصري
التاسع: أيمن أبادير

مبروك للأوائل وحظ أوفر للبقية ..
نعتذر عن التأخر في إعلان النتائج لظروف خارجة عن الارادة ، وسيكون لنا عودة لعرض بعض المشاريع ، والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

لى الشرف بأن أكون أول المهنئين بارك الله لكم جميعا
وأعتقد أنه جميعكم فائزون بتجربه جديده 
وبإنتظار مزيد من المسابقات 
وفقكم الله الى كل الخير


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك للجميع .. بالفعل تجربة ممتازة وستكون لها فائدة كبيرة للمشاركين والمنتدي .. واتمني ان يبدأ قريبا طرح المشروعات الفائزة للمناقشة .. ومبروك مرة اخري للمعمارين الفائزين


----------



## حسن علوش (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزيز و لكل المشاركين 
بانتظار عرض المشاريع


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك للفائزين، وبارك الله في جهودكم أخي د. فيصل... كما نتمنى تواصل هذه المسابقات.


----------



## معماري3 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لكم على اعلان النتائج
وعقبال عرض المشاريع


----------



## raouf rizk (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ايليا (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك للفائزين، وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## مصطفيا (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك للفائزين ونود ان نعرف معدلات التقييم من اللجنة المحكمة مع عرض المشاريع


----------



## راكين-هندسة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مباااااااااااااااارك للجميع......


----------



## alaanabil (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك للفائزين وفي انتظار عرض المشروعات والمناقشه ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (30 أكتوبر 2009)

1000 ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين (أولا ً) والمشاكرين (ثانيا ً) ..


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين وانشالله تتوفقو جميعا وحظا اوفر لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ 
تحياتي :7:
:56:​


----------



## معماري3 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر ااااااااا جزيلا لكل المهنئين


----------



## زرقة السماء (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبارك للجميع ,,,, تجربة رائعة 

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## حازم العطيفى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين .. ومشتاقين لرؤية المشاريع الفائزة


----------



## دراسات (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك للفائزين جميعا و الف مبروك لي شخصيا بمناسبة حصولي علي المركز الأول : م/ احمد صابر ابراهيم و اتمني من الإدارة ان تراسلني علي بريدي الإلكتروني الموجود علي الرسومات المرسلة اليكم . و الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم بسرعة اعلامي بكيفية التواصل مع الإدارة و اعلامنا بالتطورات


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك للجميع الفائزين وللمشاركين في هذه التجربة الجميلة ..
في انتظار عرض ومناقشة المشاريع ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر وامنية*

بالفعل تجربة رائعة ونتمني ان نكون من المشاركين في المسابقة القادمة....وشكرا لاخي د / فيصل وجميع الاخوة الفائزين والمشاركين.


----------



## mrs.almallah (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك للجميع الفائزين وللمشاركين في هذه المسابقة، ونرجو عرض مشاركات الأخوة الفائزين ومناقشاتها.. وكذلك المشاركات التي لم تفوز لكي يتم تشجيعهم وابداء الرأي في تصميماتهم من قبل بقية الأخوة الأعضاء. ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم في اختيار ووضع أفكار المسابقات.


----------



## ميرا1985 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مباركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## naaima064 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mabrok


----------



## حازم العطيفى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اين عرض المشاريع الفائزة ؟؟


----------



## مووهوب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك للاخوة الفائزين ...تحياتي


----------



## Eng.lissa (8 نوفمبر 2009)

_ألف مبارك للفائزين،وسامحوني على التأخير كوني جديدة،لو كنت مسجلة لديكم من قبل لشاركتكم في المسابقة لأني أحب المسابقات المعمارية ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل
نرجو من حضراتكم افادتنا بعرض مشاريع زملاءنا الفائزة_


----------



## معماري3 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اين عرض المشاريع؟


----------



## raouf rizk (9 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجوا التواصل
الحاصل على المركز الثالث


----------



## eng rahma (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للمهندسين الجتهدين


----------



## eng rahma (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الي الامام دائما


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك ان شاء الله الجهود الرائعة


----------



## معماري شامي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك ان شاء الله الجهود الرائعة*​


----------



## معماري3 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الا يوجد اية اخبار ؟


----------



## raouf rizk (13 نوفمبر 2009)

لاحس ولا خبر......... الفائز الثالث


----------



## دراسات (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك للفائزين جميعا و الف مبروك لي شخصيا بمناسبة حصولي علي المركز الأول : م/ احمد صابر ابراهيم و اتمني من الإدارة ان تراسلني علي بريدي الإلكتروني الموجود علي الرسومات المرسلة اليكم . و الرجاء من سيادتكم التكرم بسرعة اعلامي بكيفية التواصل مع الإدارة و اعلامنا بالتطورات . دي كانت آخر رسالة مني و حتي تاريخه لم يتم اعلامنا باي معلومات و للعلم رغم التأخير يكفيك انكم كنتم سبب لادخال السعادة الي قلوبنا هذا بالاضافة الي الدعم الكبير لارساء الثقة في اعمالنا و دفعنا في السير علي خطي ثابتة .. وفقكم الله .. و ادينا مستنيين ما تغيبوش علينا في الرد .
*


----------



## الجنائن المعلقة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
حظا سعيدا للجميع 
مع تحيات المهندسة العراقية

جنائن المعلقة


----------



## يامن إدلبي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا يوجد أي أخبار عن المسابقة*

ما سبب الانقطاع ... هل هناك زعل ؟؟ هل هناك مشاكل ؟؟؟ ألا يوجد مشاريع للعرض ؟؟؟ ألا يوجد جوائز ؟؟؟؟ ما الأمر .. وأين المشرفين وتواصلهم مع الأعضاء ؟؟:83::83::83:


----------



## معماري3 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا توقفت اخبار المسابقة
هل كانت المشاركات أقل من المستوى المطلوب لذلك لا يوجد اهتمام بها ؟


----------



## raouf rizk (18 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب اى رد......اىحاجة ......علشان الناس


----------



## engineer saleh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروككككككككك


----------



## دراسات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

إيه يا خوانا هوه فيه مشكلة معاكم و لا حاجة و لا انتم زعلانين من حاجة و لا المستوي مش عاجبكم لو سمحتم ردوا علينا بلاش القطيعة دي ما تفسدوش علينا فرحة الفوز م / احمد صابر - المركز الأول


----------



## دراسات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ).. م/ احمد صابر - كما عودتمونا


----------



## raouf rizk (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع يظهر مطلوب ان ننساة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات الاكارم

اعتذر ثم اعتذر ثم اعتذر نيابه عن المنظمين للمسابقة، وانا خجلان منكم كثير ولذلك كلما فكرت بان ارد اقول لعلي انتظر شوي وتنحل الاشكالية

عموما يا اخوان من لديه النتائج واخبار المسابقه كاملة هو شخص متبرع بمتابعة المسابقه والتنسيق لها واعلم انه في الفترة الماضية جاءه عمل كثير ربما لم يتوقعه وهو الان مشغول بشكل عجيب ولا نريد ان نضغط عليه اكثر من ما فعلنا .. ولذلك نحن ملكم تمما ننتظر نشر النتائج واانتهاء من هذا الموقف المحرج باسر وقت ممكن والله المستعان

اكرر اعتذاري ولكن الصبر جميل


----------



## Sajojeh (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووك للجميع!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohamed adel taha (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا محمد عادل عضو جديد اتمنى انا اكون اخ لكم واكون فعال ومشارك مع لاخوان 
والف الف الف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك للفائزينزعقبال الباقين
وشكرا


----------



## يامن إدلبي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*مخططات المشاريع المشاركة*

اخواني المتسابقين ... الحمد لله انا حصلت على المركز الرابع واقترح عليكم مايلي :
كل متسابق يضع تصميمه على الموقع ونراه ونناقشه ( مع احترامي للمشرفين ) كي تعم الفائدة ان شاء الله على الجميع . 
ساضع المساقط الخاصة بي يوم الثلاثاء ان شاء الله .


----------



## يوسف بن سعد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

المسابقة رئعة جدا 
الف مبروك للفائز ... ونرغب في رؤية التصميم الفائز 
نامل ان نرى مسابقة اخرى ......


----------



## معماري3 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> اخواني المتسابقين ... الحمد لله انا حصلت على المركز الرابع واقترح عليكم مايلي :
> كل متسابق يضع تصميمه على الموقع ونراه ونناقشه ( مع احترامي للمشرفين ) كي تعم الفائدة ان شاء الله على الجميع .
> ساضع المساقط الخاصة بي يوم الثلاثاء ان شاء الله .


 

فكرة جيدة وانا سأضع المشاركة الخاصة بي 


(الفائز بالمركز الثاني )

لكن بعد إذن الاشراف على المسابقة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء ...
لا اجد ما يمنع من عرض المشاريع لمن اراد ان يعرض مشاركته فالمنافسة انتهت والمشاريع قيمت
ربما بفعل ذلك سنخرج من الحرج بسبب التأخر في عرض المشاريع الفائزة

وبالتوفيق


----------



## يامن إدلبي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشروع المركز االرابع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود أن أشكر إدارة الموقع على نشاطها واهتمامها ويسعدني أن أشارك معكم في المسابقة الثانية .
الاسم : يامن إدلبي 
المهنة : مهندس معماري / ماجستير في التصميم المعماري / 
شرح عن المشروع : 
في البداية أحب أن أنوه إلى أن المشروع وظيفي بحت وتحتاج دراسته على الأقل ستة أشهر , لكن خلال الشهر حاولت أن أتوصل إلى فكرة نستطيع من خلالها إن شاء الله الانطلاق لمشروع متكامل .
-	للمشروع مدخلان ( مدخل رئيسي وثانوي ) 
المدخل الرئيسي واقع في زاوية الأرض وفي بداية المشروع , ونجد قسم الاسعاف أمامنا مباشرة . أما المدخل الرئيسي للمبنى فيقع تقريبا في ثلث الأرض .
-	وهناك طريق للوصول إلى القبو حيث يوجد فيه قسم من المستشفى والقسم الآخر مرآب للموظفين بالاضافة للسكان .
-	ويمكن تخصيص جزء من المرآب للزوار حيث يوجد مصاعد خاصة لهم من القبو حتى الساحة الخارجية أمام مدخل الزوار 
-	استفدت من إمالة الكتل من أجل توجيه الفراغات الداخلية للسكن والمستشفى بالاضافة من أجل أن يكون المبنى نقطة جذب بصري ومعلم عمراني وحضاري .
-	بالنسبة لكتل السكن : ثلاثة كتل للعائلات وكتلتان للعزاب . وقد جعلت كل شقة بمنسوب مستقل ومصعد مستقل كي أحقق خصوصية ورفاهية بنفس الوقت وكي أكسب أكبر قدر ممكن من الجهات للانارة والتهوية . 

شاكر تعاونكم


----------



## bibo2 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس يامن 
يارب تنال الجائزة انا عارفة ان المشروع اخذ وقت جامد
ولن يضيع الله تعبك
الصبر اخره الفرج باذن الله تعالى


----------



## raouf rizk (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد النتائج ظهرت من شهر ...... ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يامن إدلبي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخت حنان*

تقصد الاخت حنان جائزة ترضية
وعلى العموم : ان الله لايضيع اجر من أحسن عملا:75:


----------



## raouf rizk (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بس لما نلاقى المتبرع


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم الى كل الخير إخوانى الكرام
وتذكروا دوما إن الله لن يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا
كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل الخير


----------



## دراسات (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
الرجاء التواصل معنا بشفافية فيما يخص جوائز الفائزين حتي لا يتمكن الأحباط منا جميعا م / احمد صابر ابراهيم - المركز الأول .


----------



## raouf rizk (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
اتضامن مع ما ذكرة م / احمد صابر
المركز الثالث


----------



## يامن إدلبي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*أين مشاركات الزملاء*

بدأت أولاً ووضعت التصيميم المشارك ضمن المنتدى ... أين مشاركات الاخوان 

أنا بصراحة متشوق لرؤية مشروع المراكز الثلاثة الأولى:63:


----------



## دراسات (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اقترح بارسال الجوائز علي العنواين المرفقة علي اي بنك بدولة اي فائز كتحويل بنكي ما دام لا يوجد وقت و هذا يعتبر ابسط حل يمكن عمله ضمانا لجدية المسابقة و رفعا للروح المعنوية م / احمد صابر - المركز الأول


----------



## دراسات (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء الرد علينا مينفعش كده احنا تعبنا جدا في التصميمات اللي بعتناها و اقل شيء في المقابل هوه الرد علينا و ده ابسط الحقوق مدة المسابقة كانت صغيرة جدا ضغطنا علي نفسنا لنخرج بافكار تليق و مبتكرة و كانت مدة ظهور النتائج اكبر من مدة المسابقة و حتي تاريخه لم يتم اي رد طب و بعدين و علي فكرة احنا دخلنا في مناقصات كثيرة بنظام المسابقة و لم نتعرض لمثل هذا الموقف لان هذه المسابقة تاخذ في الأهمية و الأولوية مثل اي عمل آخر يشغل المسئولين عنا لأنه يعتبر عمل ايضا و يستفيد به الطرفين المتسابق و طارح المسابقة متمثلة في المكتب الأستشاري . و تفضلوا بقبول وافر الأحترام ... م/ احمد صابر - المركز الأول


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيكم العافية..*



دراسات قال:


> الرجاء الرد علينا مينفعش كده احنا تعبنا جدا في التصميمات اللي بعتناها و اقل شيء في المقابل هوه الرد علينا و ده ابسط الحقوق مدة المسابقة كانت صغيرة جدا ضغطنا علي نفسنا لنخرج بافكار تليق و مبتكرة و كانت مدة ظهور النتائج اكبر من مدة المسابقة و حتي تاريخه لم يتم اي رد طب و بعدين و علي فكرة احنا دخلنا في مناقصات كثيرة بنظام المسابقة و لم نتعرض لمثل هذا الموقف لان هذه المسابقة تاخذ في الأهمية و الأولوية مثل اي عمل آخر يشغل المسئولين عنا لأنه يعتبر عمل ايضا و يستفيد به الطرفين المتسابق و طارح المسابقة متمثلة في المكتب الأستشاري . و تفضلوا بقبول وافر الأحترام ... م/ احمد صابر - المركز الأول



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً، عمل رائع ومجهود مبارك.. 

بالنسبة للتأخر، ولا يهمك أخي، لست المسؤول هنا، ولكن سأرى ما استجد مع الأخوة..... وفي جميع الأحوال، التأخر لا يعني الإهمال، ولنلتمس لأخوتنا بعض العذر.... بإذن الله الأمر لن يتأخر أكثر من ذلك..

لكم جميعاً خالص التحيـــــــات..​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> بدأت أولاً ووضعت التصيميم المشارك ضمن المنتدى ... أين مشاركات الاخوان
> 
> أنا بصراحة متشوق لرؤية مشروع المراكز الثلاثة الأولى:63:



فضلا اخى الكريم لو أشرت الى مشاركتك بعرض مشروعك
بحثت عنه بالقسم المعمارى ولم اجده


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> فضلا اخى الكريم لو أشرت الى مشاركتك بعرض مشروعك
> بحثت عنه بالقسم المعمارى ولم اجده



*مشروع المركز االرابع - م. يامن إدلبي*

​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بحضرتك مهندسنا القدير
كل عام وحضرتك بخير
شكرا على الرابط


----------



## معماري3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشاركة مشروع المركز الثاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...............

اعتذر عن التاخر

1- المنظور
2- الواجهة
3-الموقع العام


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلاً بالأخ معماري3 ، الله يعطيك العافية.. 

إذاً وريثما يأتينا الرد من الزملاء القائمين على المسابقة، الله يكون بعونهم جميعاً... أصبح لدينا مشروعين من المشاريع المتسابقة، للاستئناس بهم 


مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الأول
مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الثاني
مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الثالث
مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الرابع

*مشروع المركز االرابع - م. يامن إدلبي*


الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً، وبارك الله بجهودكم..​


----------



## معماري3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

4-البدروم 
(ويحتوي على اقسام المختبر و الاشعة والادراية بالاضافة إلى اقسام الغسيل والتعقيم والصيدلة والمشرحة والميكانيكا والصيانة والتكيف )


5-الدور الارضي
(يحتوي على العيادة الخارجية بمدخلين للنساء والرجال وقسم الطوارئ بمدخلين للزوار ولحالات الطوارئ وقسم العلاج الطبيعي ويتم الوصول اليه من المدخل الرئيسي
كما يحتوي على صالة الاستقبال وبعض الغرف الادارية وصالة انتظار للشخصيات الهامة بمدخل منفصل )


6-الدور الاول
( يحتوي على قسم العمليات اعلى قسم الطوارئ كما يحتوي على باقي اقسام العيادة الخارجية ويوجد بهذا الطابق غرفة المدير العام )


----------



## معماري3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

7- الدور الثاني
(يتوي على قسم التوليد وقسم العناية المركزة وفي الجناح الاخر للمبنى به قسم سكن العزاب وفي المبنى الاوسط توجد غرف لسكن العاملين وبعض الخدمات مثل الاستعلامات والكافيتريا والاوفيس ودورات المياه والانتظار)

8- الدور الثالث
( يحتوي على قسم التمريض اعلى قسم العناية المركزة والجناح الاخر غرف لقسم التمريض كامتداد مستقبلي للقسم وفي المبنى الاوسط توجد غرف العلاج والكشف وغرف لاستراحة المرضى للجنسين)

9- الدور الرابع
(يحتو على سكن العازبات وفي المبنى الاوسط توجد غرف لاقامة العازبات وكافيتريا وصالات انتظار)


----------



## معماري3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

10- الدور الخامس 
(ويحتوي على اقامة الاسر
بعدد 21 شقة 2غرفة
8 شقق غرفة
12 شقة 3غرف

ويحتوي المبنى الاوسط كافيتريا صغيرة وصالات انتظار وغرف للانشطة وغرفة خدمات واستعلامات )


----------



## معماري3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول على التنظيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

معماري3 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول على التنظيم
> بارك الله فيك



أهلاً أخي العزيز، وفيكم بارك الله.. 

مبروك على حصولك على المركز الثاني، بالتوفيق لكل خير..​


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم أبو الحلول المحترم
حاولت الدخول على الألبومات الحديثة ولكنني فوجئت بالرسالة التالية :







لا تبدو الألبومات مفعلة !!
ما العمـل ؟ مع الشكر


----------



## mah236 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Abo Fares (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ الكريم أبو الحلول المحترم
> حاولت الدخول على الألبومات الحديثة ولكنني فوجئت بالرسالة التالية :
> 
> 
> ...



أهلاً أخي العزيز.. 

سيتم الاستفسار عن هذه المشكلة من المشرف العام - المهندس - وسيتم الرد.. 

الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً..​


----------



## دراسات (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
اليكم مشروع م/ احمد صابر ابراهيم - المركز الأول مستوحي من شكل صقر طائر و لاحظوا التماثل (cymetry) و التي تتيح نقل اي جناح مكان الآخر دون الحاجة إلي تعديل في شيء و لاحظوا ايضا توظيف الأعمدة حتي تناسب العيادات و الشقق سواء للعزاب او الأسر و اجنحة كبار الزوار اليكم الرابط ...


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية..*

مشكور أخي الكريم دراسات على تقديمك هذا المشروع للاطلاع.... ومبارك حصولك على المركز الأول.. 

ريثما يصلنا الرد من زملائنا القائمين على المسابقة، نتابع جولتنا الاطلاعية على المشاريع التي دخلت المسابقة.. مع شكرنا لجميع المتقدمين، وتبريكنا للفائزين..


:12: مشروع المركز الأول - م. دراسات :12:


*:13: مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الأول* :13:
* :13: مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الثاني* :13:
* :13: مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الثالث* :13:
* :13: مشروع المركز الثاني - م. معماري3 .... الجزء الرابع* :13:


* :15: مشروع المركز االرابع - م. يامن إدلبي* :15:


تحياتي للجميع..


​


----------



## معماري3 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

دراسات قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
> اليكم مشروع م/ احمد صابر ابراهيم - المركز الأول مستوحي من شكل صقر طائر و لاحظوا التماثل (cymetry) و التي تتيح نقل اي جناح مكان الآخر دون الحاجة إلي تعديل في شيء و لاحظوا ايضا توظيف الأعمدة حتي تناسب العيادات و الشقق سواء للعزاب او الأسر و اجنحة كبار الزوار اليكم الرابط ...


 

لو سمحت ا أخي
في أي طابق اقسام العمليات والنساء والتوليد


----------



## المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

 أعتذر عن التأخير الذي حصل في نتائج المسابقة ..
وكذلك إيصال الجوائز للفائزين ..

 كان الأنتظار بسبب وضع الأعمال 
و عرضها للجميع على شكل صور ..

 لكن ننتظر المكلف بها لعرضها الفترة القادمة ..
و يعود التأخير بسبب ظروف إجبارية ..


 الآن أتمنى من الثلاثة الأوائل الفائزين بالمسابقة ..
مراسلتي على الخاص ..

 و إرسال كافة المعلومات المطلوبة واللازمة ..
حتى يتم تحويل المبلغ المخصص لكل فائز ..

 و الفائزون هم :
*الاول : أحمد صابر*
* الثاني: المهندس المعماري أحمد*
* الثالث: روؤف رزق*

* و للجميع تحياتي*

​


----------



## مظهرياسرعلى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## مودى هندى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لاخواتنا المعماريين ... وأود السؤال هل هناك جوائز تمنح للفائزين وكيفية الاستفادة من هذه المشروعات الفائزة ..


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزين 
والله الباقين لابد لهم من جوائز 
نظرا للتعب الكبير والمجهود العظيم


----------



## العمارة ام الفنون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله الف مبروك للفائزين واتمني في دخول مسابقات من هذه المسابقات الشيقة المفيدة جدا


----------



## بلال معروف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا الموضوع مفيد جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أغيد الفرا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وين المشروع ؟


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دراسات (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..​


أعتذر عن التأخير الذي حصل في نتائج المسابقة ..
وكذلك إيصال الجوائز للفائزين ..​ 
كان الأنتظار بسبب وضع الأعمال 
و عرضها للجميع على شكل صور ..​ 
لكن ننتظر المكلف بها لعرضها الفترة القادمة ..
و يعود التأخير بسبب ظروف إجبارية ..​ 

الآن أتمنى من الثلاثة الأوائل الفائزين بالمسابقة ..
مراسلتي على الخاص ..​ 
و إرسال كافة المعلومات المطلوبة واللازمة ..
حتى يتم تحويل المبلغ المخصص لكل فائز ..​ 
و الفائزون هم :
*الاول : أحمد صابر*
*الثاني: المهندس المعماري أحمد*
*الثالث: روؤف رزق*​ 
*و للجميع تحياتي*
تم ارسال عنوان م/ احمد صابر - المركز الأول - علي بريدك الخاص ​


----------



## raouf rizk (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .... تم ارسال البيانات المطلوبة ....... شكرا


----------



## دراسات (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم .... تم ارسال البيانات المطلوبة ....... شكرا*​


----------



## حامد محمد السويدي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزين


----------



## دراسات (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تم ارسال العنوان و في انتظار الرد .. الرجاء التواصل معنا ... م/ احمد صابر - المركز الأول


----------



## yousefrace (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك للجميع 
اتنمى نشوف المشاريع دي


----------



## raouf rizk (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تم ارسال العنوان و في انتظار الرد .. الرجاء التواصل معنا ... م/ احمد صابر - المركز الثالث


----------



## raouf rizk (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم ارسال العنوان و في انتظار الرد .. الرجاء التواصل معنا ... م/رووف - المركز الثالث*​


----------



## المهندس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

أكتمل وصول معلومات الفائزين الثلاثة ..
و سيتم تحويل مقدار الجائزة قريباً إن شاء الله ..


وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## دراسات (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين جدا و في انتظار تحديد الميعاد .. م / احمد صابر


----------



## م هندس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للجميع


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للجميع .........تمنياتي بالموفقية


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أكتمل وصول معلومات الفائزين الثلاثة ..
> و سيتم تحويل مقدار الجائزة قريباً إن شاء الله ..
> ...



الف مبروك للفائزين بارك الله لكم فى جائزتكم


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للفائزين


وعقبالنا


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووك


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

:12::12::12::12::12::75::75::75::75::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## يامن إدلبي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما السبب*

ما سبب تأخر إظهار المشاريع على شكل صور 
نريد رؤية المشاريع ومناقشتها ..... أين الفائدة من المسابقة


----------



## نهى جمال (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك


----------



## المعماري حسين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك لكم الجهد نتمنى لكم الافضل دوما


----------



## المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

بالنسبة للفائزين الثلاثة في المسابقة ..
فقد تم تحويل المبالغ المالية إليهم ..

و سيتم مراسلتهم عن طريق البريد الالكتروني لإعطائهم التفاصيل ..

و للجميع تحياتي


----------



## raouf rizk (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
عظيم الشكر للاخ المشرف العام (المهندس) علىمجهودة
مهندس رووف


----------



## GARDEN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك لكل المتسابقين . . . . . مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## eng yaso (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للفائزين و لكن ياريت نشوف المشاريع كلها لنستفيد منها


----------



## ZEINEB (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك للفائزين، وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## masster (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الفائز بالمركز الاول مهندس مدني!
والفائز بالمركز الثاني والثالث ................ لاتعليق 
لكن الفائز بالمركز الرابع في البعد الثالث افضل بكثير بكثير من اللي قبله واعتقد انه انظلم, وتجدر ملاحظة المشكلة الموحدة لديكم وهي الاهتمام في البعد الثاني بزيادة.

التفكير في البعد الثاني خطأ ياجماعة ومضيعة للوقت مررة 
ولو كانت مهلة المشروع هذا يوم واحد بيكون افضل من هذا المستوى

المرحلة الاولى بعد البرنامج الوظيفي هي ربط العناصر في البعد الثاني (منطقيا) وتكون على شكل ببل دايغرام
ثم الانتقال مباشرة للبعد الثالث, ثم العودة للبعد الثاني بمحاذاة البعد الثالث وهكذا ولو تطور المهندس في المستقبل بيكون ببل دايغرام في البعد الثالث مباشرة ويختصر وقت جدا جدا وفكرة المشروع بتكون جميلة جدا.

ارجو من باقي المشاركين وضع مشاريعهم(بصيغة jpg) وليس فقط اصحاب المراكز الاولى, لأن صاحب المركز الرابع في نظري يستحق جائزة.

اتمنى ان لا اكون ضايقتكم وهذا رايي الشخصي.


----------



## فواز ناصر (1 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع واتمنى لو يتم عرض للمشاريع الثلاثة الولى


----------



## MTGROUP (2 يناير 2010)

احب اشوف هذه المسابقة ممكن


----------



## كمبال ميرغنى (4 يناير 2010)

مبروك لجميع الفائزين


----------



## دراسات (4 يناير 2010)

الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة اللــــه
م / احمد صابر - المركز الأول --- شكر كبير للقائمين علي تنظيم المسابقة ووفقكم الله في طرح مسابقات أخري تكون حقلا جيدا للتنافس - مع انها كانت مسابقة معمارية و انا مهندس مدني و ارجو الا يتعجب الزملاء من ذلك لانه بكل بساطة انا دارس معمار و متمرس عليه بالأضافة إلي تخصصصي و عندي ميول للخروج بفكر معماري واقعي من خلال رؤيتي كمهندس مدني ملم بامور التنفيذ علي الطبيعة فارجو عدم وضع اسمي و بجانبه علامة تعجب ...


----------



## حسن مشهور (5 يناير 2010)

الإخوة الفائزين المحترمين

في ظل غياب نشر المشاريع الفائزة يحق لنا جميعاً أن نستغرب (كون الفائز الأول مهندس مدني !)


----------



## دراسات (6 يناير 2010)

قبل ان تتعجب راجع الردود لتعرف ان جميع المشاريع تم عرضها م / احمد صابر


----------



## حسن مشهور (6 يناير 2010)

دراسات قال:


> قبل ان تتعجب راجع الردود لتعرف ان جميع المشاريع تم عرضها م / احمد صابر


 
في الحقيقة أنا لم أتعجب ولكنني فقط إستغربت ، والفرق كبير.. هذا للتوضيح .
كما أنني سبق وأن إستفسرت (من الأخ/ أبو الحلول) عن السبب وراء عدم عرض المشاريع الفائزة ، وقد وعد برفع الإستفسار للإخوة المشرفين . ولازلت بإنتظار الرد .
أرجو توضيح مكان عرض المشاريع لنتمكن من مناقشتها .

الأخ الزميل/ أحمد صابر المحترم
أرجو ألاّ يساء فهم إستغرابي لعدم عرض المشاريع حتى تاريخه .. أو أن يحمل بأكثر مما يحتمل .
ما زاد من إستغرابي في الحقيقة هو أن يكون الفائز بالمركز الأول زميل مهندس مدني ، وهذا أدعى بأن أطالب بعرض المشاريع الفائزة .
أؤكد لك بأنني لا أقصد الإستهزاء بأحد ، لا سمح الله .

مع الشكر .


----------



## a_mk_2009 (6 يناير 2010)

أين رسومات المشروعات الفائزة


----------



## الناصر 18 (6 يناير 2010)

ندعو الله النجاح و التوفيق لكل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى
اتمنى ان اشارك فيي مثل هده المسابقات


----------



## كمبال ميرغنى (11 يناير 2010)

:85::85::12::12:


حسن علوش قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزيز و لكل المشاركين
> بانتظار عرض المشاريع


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

*مبروك للجميع*

*مبروك للجميع .. بالفعل تجربة ممتازة وستكون لها فائدة كبيرة للمشاركين والمنتدي .. واتمني ان يبدأ قريبا طرح المشروعات الفائزة للمناقشة .. ومبروك مرة اخري للمعمارين الفائزين*​


----------



## تنقا (14 يناير 2010)

الف مبررووك للفائزين ووفقكم الله


----------



## الابداع555 (18 يناير 2010)

مبروووك للفائزين واتمنى ان اكون منهم المره القادمة ...واتمناها لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## الابداع555 (18 يناير 2010)

حقيقى افكارى كبيرة ولكننى اعمل بجهه حكومية وتصاميمها اكثرها تاهيلات لذلك فكرى مشتت بعض الشئ ..ولكن متفائة فى ان اعطى نفسى فرصة لا ويسعها واكون من الفائزين واشكر افكار الاعضاء لانها قد اعطتنى التحفيذ شكرا للكل


----------



## مملكه الحريه (19 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع وعقبالى ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسمينايا (26 يناير 2010)

مبروك للفائزين ولكن اين المشاريع وشكرا


----------



## (( أبو يوسف )) (26 يناير 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## hsncova (27 يناير 2010)

ألف مبروك للجميع


----------



## anvar (3 فبراير 2010)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## م عمرو زاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

* الإخوة الفائزين المحترمين

في ظل غياب نشر المشاريع الفائزة يحق لنا جميعاً أن نستغرب (كون الفائز الأول مهندس مدني !)*​


----------



## السيد البرنس (4 فبراير 2010)

_ مبروووووووووووك ودائما بالتوفيق
_


----------



## عمرو ايمن 22 (7 فبراير 2010)

مبارك للجميع ,ممكن عرض المشاريع لو امكن
جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## مهندس مصعب الجرجري (7 فبراير 2010)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين وبارك الله بجهود اللجنة والكادر المشرف

اخوكم مهندس مصعب


----------



## DESINER 2012 (7 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك للفائزين ...................وكنا عيزين نشوف المشاريع


----------



## ميرا1985 (9 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبارك للجميع


----------



## نوارة العبيدي (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككووووووووووورين


----------



## anvar (11 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع:12:


----------



## MAYASSER (23 فبراير 2010)

مبروك للجميع


----------



## حمودي صباح (23 فبراير 2010)

مبروووك للجميع والكل فائز انشاء الله (يابني زاحم العلماء بركبتيك)هل هذا حديث ام مقوله يااخ راكين وشكرا


----------



## م\فارس (24 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك وفى انتظار اعلان المشاريع
:77:


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2010)

رجاء من أدارة الملتقي أطلاعنا عن أسباب عدم نشر مشاريع المسابقة ؟؟
لعل المانع خير
شكرا و تحياتي


----------



## حسن مشهور (27 فبراير 2010)

السادة مشرفي الملتقى الكرام

لقد سبق أن طلبت إتاحة الفرصة أمام كل مهتم للإطلاع على التصاميم المتقدمة للمسابقة . ولا أجد مبرراً مقـنعاً لهذا التجاهل . 

أضم صوتي لكل من طالب (ويطالب) بضرورة عرض المشاريع الفائزة .

مع خالص شكري​


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على الاهتمام
كما نهنئ الفائزين 
وتقبلوا تحيلتي


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

حلو


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

مبرووووووووك


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

مبروك


----------



## صفاء ماهر (4 مارس 2010)

مبروك للجميع ومنها للاعلي وعقبال عنا يارب


----------



## صفاء ماهر (4 مارس 2010)

بس ممكن تعرضو المشاريع الفائزة للاستفادة منها


----------



## صفاء ماهر (4 مارس 2010)

مبروك ومنها للأعلى وعقبال عنا بس ممكن تعرضو المشاريع الفئزة للاستفادة منها


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (5 مارس 2010)

مبروك للجميع


----------



## رقية زكي (9 مارس 2010)

مبروك للفائزين وان شاء الله تعرض المشاريع


----------



## مكتب المهندس 1 (9 مارس 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي اريد معرفة كيفية التعامل مع الموق حاولت الوصول الي نتائج في المواضيع ولم اعرف كيف ارجو من ارسة الموقع المساعدة و الشرح في كيفية الانتقال وعرض المعلومات نتل الكتب والمجلات والتصاميم


----------



## برق الجنوب (10 مارس 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك للفائزين ووفق الله الموقع ولجنة الجائزة لكل خير .


----------



## مطيع يحيى (12 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك الفائزين


----------



## مقبولة (14 مارس 2010)

مبروك للفائزين وأتمنى أن تستمروا في مثل هذه المسابقات لأنني أود الاشتراك بعد تخرجي قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## الراشدي2010 (17 مارس 2010)

مباااااااااارك عليكم..
الى الامام دائما انشالله


----------



## HussamBarri (18 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك للفائزين ...................
بس ما اتوقعت وصل للصفحة 16 و ما يكون المشاريع معروضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريبة.......................


----------



## العضيده (21 مارس 2010)

الفففففففففففف مبروك


----------



## ROZE1 (21 مارس 2010)

هل توجد نية بعرض ألمساهمات ألمشاركة في المسابقة؟ نحن بالانتظار مع الشكر للمشاركين والتوفيق لهم في حياتهم العملية وكذلك لصاحب فكرة ألمسابقة مع التقدير


----------



## arch.twins (23 مارس 2010)

*ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين*


----------



## ehabaz (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## neseergolden (1 أبريل 2010)

*لى الشرف بأن أكون أول المهنئين بارك الله لكم جميعا
وأعتقد أنه جميعكم فائزون بتجربه جديده 
وبإنتظار مزيد من المسابقات 
وفقكم الله الى كل الخير*​


----------



## elahmad (11 أبريل 2010)

الف الف مبروك واعتبر كل من شارك في المسابقة فائز


----------



## الصافى الخير (11 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك للفائزين ومزيد من المسابقات لان مثل هذه المسابقات فرصة طيبة لتبادل الآراء وتلاقح الافكار للارتقاء بالمهنة وخدمة للمجتمع


----------



## يامن إدلبي (12 أبريل 2010)

*للأسف ....*

إن إدارة الموقع تتجاهل عرض المشاريع ولا أدري لماذا 
هل أعضاء المنتدى وآراءهم ليست مهمة بالنسبة لكم أم ماذا ؟ 
تأخرت النتائج عن موعدها , ولم يتم ذكر السبب .
وتجاهلتم عرض المشاريع وبدون مبرر .

شاكر تعاونكم وتفاعلكم معنا .


----------



## msaber82 (17 أبريل 2010)

*أين المشاريع ؟!*

بحثت بمعظم الصفحات الـ17 ولم أجد سوى مرفقات من العضو"دراسات" الفائز بالمركز الأول"م. أحمد صابر" وكانت ملف أوتوكاد وآخر Word فهل كانت هناك معايير لشكل التقديم والإخراج أم أن الموضوع ترك للمشاركين؟

كيف تتم المسابقة ولا يتم رفع المشاركات كلها.. الحكام قرروا الفائزين بالفعل, لكن ما المانع أن يرى باقي الأعضاء المشاركات ليستفيد الجميع بالنقاش حول كل مشاركة ونقاط الضعف والقوة
وشكرا


----------



## رفيقة الخير (22 أبريل 2010)

مبروك للفائزين بإنتظار عرض المشاريع المختاره


----------



## ma2a (29 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك لكل المنتدى و ليس الفائزين فقط


----------



## علي سالم حسين (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن ان نشاهد اونتصفح التصاميم الهندسية للمستشفى


----------



## معماري العراق (8 مايو 2010)

مبروك لكن هل هناك صور للمشاريع


----------



## الموهوبة1 (15 مايو 2010)

مبارك لكل من شارك وفاز ف هذة المسابقة


----------



## مصطفى عربى (15 مايو 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## engbota (17 مايو 2010)

الف مليون مبروك للجميع والى الامام


----------



## فاضل عبد (18 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك للفائزين، وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## engineer1962 (25 مايو 2010)

*فلسطين*

مرحبا الى كل الزملاء املا ان يوفق الله الجميع


----------



## m.alkhdour (31 مايو 2010)

مبروك ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككلكم رائعين


----------



## هنااااااادي (17 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك للفائزين ... وحظ أوفر للبقية


----------



## هنااااااادي (17 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك للفائزين ... و حظ أوفر للبقية


----------



## الرسام الصغير (18 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ونحن فى انتظار عرض المشاريع للتعلم من هؤلاء القادة


----------



## ABDELKARIM IBRAHIM (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخوه فى الملتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا ارسال بعض الكتب او المراجع التى تتحدث عن تعلم اتوكاد او اى وسيله لتعلم الاتوكاد


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

مبروك للجميع 
وفقكم الله لكل خير لما ينفع العباد


----------



## oka (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdlhkim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف يتم التقييم ؟
يجب ان يصوت اعضاء الملتقى لاحسن تصميم


----------



## mostafa kamel (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروووووووك للجميع واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------

